# Beauty Portraits: Yok @ Tamarina Resort (NSFW)



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, back to basics. No hanky-panky stuffs for these images as they are for a publication. A profile write-up on this model is featured in one of the local magazines here in Thailand and I was invited to do the shoot. Done these images almost at the end of August 2009.

Yok is a simple looking girl with very good facial features. Add a good attitude on top of that and you'll get things going smoothly throughout the session. These images were taken in a small resort in Bangsaen, about 130 km outside of Bangkok. A very nice and quiet breakaway from the city, perfect for the weekend chillout.

Total: 25 images here.


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 01:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 02:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 03:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 04:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 05:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 06:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 07:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 08:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 09:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 10:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 11:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 12:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 13:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 14:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 15:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 16:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 17:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 18:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 19:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 20:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic 21:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 26, 2009)

Pic 22:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 26, 2009)

Pic 23:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 26, 2009)

Pic 24:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 26, 2009)

Pic 25:


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for viewing my images. For those who want to know what I used to produce these works: I borrowed a Nikon D90 and shot all these with my Tokina 12-24 f/4, occassionally with a AF-D Zoom-Nikkor 80-200mm f/2.8 ED and my new toy -- AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G. I love this lens! It is the first lens I find TOO BRIGHT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can view all the images here on my Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeckson/sets/72157622329758113/
__________________


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 26, 2009)

As usual, great job. I wonder when you will be starting a tutorial blog


----------



## ocular (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok I like image 11, very hot. Image #1 her right arm and neck look barby doll like = unreal. Did you just use a filter here ? #2 I don't like her hair in a makeshift bun like that.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 26, 2009)

great pics and beautiful girls...can i come visit?


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 26, 2009)

A lovely model and beautiful shots!!!


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautifully lit.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 26, 2009)

kewl


----------



## gopal (Sep 26, 2009)

i was so engrossed that i was thinking to viewing a movie.

great shots...awesome....in some she has an Indian look...she maintained beautiful skin and u exploited to the fullest...more shots can be taken though...there is no end of an art.


----------



## jcblitz (Sep 26, 2009)

What did you do for lighting on the outdoors shots?


----------



## Anelle (Sep 26, 2009)

These are LOVELY!  

In number 6 the sun on her hands distract me and in number 19 the sun on the side of her nose does the same.... it looks like it is blown out, BUT take that with a pinch of salt because I'm on my uncalibrated laptop.


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice posing on most but they look overexposed and your highlights are blown on most of them.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice.  She has very pretty eyes.  

#2 the tree trunk frames don't really do anything for me.  They draw too much attention to themselves, away from the model.

#3 there's a noticable shadow next to her nose from a flash.  Perhaps a softbox or a brollie would make that light source softer, removing or minimising the shadow.

#4 I'd prefer this one if her hand was further back, showing off more of her face.  Also, I think eye contact would create a stronger interest.

#5 One of the best features of this model is her big eyes, I think.  But this image doesn't show off her eyes very well.

#6 the highlights are blown here.  I'd recommend underexposing by a stop (probably less) and adding some soft fill flash from a brollie or softbox.

#8 I'm not a fan of that kind of dress, because it covers the model's figure and is generally unflattering unless used in just the right way.  Just my personal preference though.

#9 One of my faves, apart from the slight blue tinge.

#11 a very sexy pose!

#12 another nice shot, I like the depth of field.

#14 the angle doesn't quite work.  It's almost like that was the first angle you saw her from, and just took the photo from there.  The wide angle lens has distorted her legs as well.


----------



## ddeerreekk (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice job! My favorites are numbers 5 and 12 I think, but they're definitely all great shots.

Thanks for sharing,
Derek


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> As usual, great job. I wonder when you will be starting a tutorial blog


 
Thank you for your comments. Tutorial blog? I dare not do... There are many experts out there. Don't wanna say anything wrong. But I welcome questions here. If I can help, I'll help.


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

ocular said:


> Ok I like image 11, very hot. Image #1 her right arm and neck look barby doll like = unreal. Did you just use a filter here ? #2 I don't like her hair in a makeshift bun like that.


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> great pics and beautiful girls...can i come visit?


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

schumionbike said:


> A lovely model and beautiful shots!!!


 


RMThompson said:


> Beautifully lit.


 


gopal said:


> i was so engrossed that i was thinking to viewing a movie.
> 
> great shots...awesome....in some she has an Indian look...she maintained beautiful skin and u exploited to the fullest...more shots can be taken though...there is no end of an art.


 


xiangji said:


> kewl


 


Anelle said:


> These are LOVELY!
> 
> In number 6 the sun on her hands distract me and in number 19 the sun on the side of her nose does the same.... it looks like it is blown out, BUT take that with a pinch of salt because I'm on my uncalibrated laptop.


 


CSR Studio said:


> Nice posing on most but they look overexposed and your highlights are blown on most of them.


 
Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

jcblitz said:


> What did you do for lighting on the outdoors shots?


 
Most of the shots done using reflector reflecting sunlight. Occassionally I switched to a gold reflector, otherwise silver. When there was no sunlight reaching the reflector, I flashed into the reflector to create the big soft light.


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

Tiberius47 said:


> Very nice. She has very pretty eyes.
> 
> #2 the tree trunk frames don't really do anything for me. They draw too much attention to themselves, away from the model.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your detailed comments. Appreciate you writing them!


----------



## Zeckson (Sep 28, 2009)

ddeerreekk said:


> Nice job! My favorites are numbers 5 and 12 I think, but they're definitely all great shots.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Derek


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## syphlix (Sep 28, 2009)

is this really considered NSFW?


----------

